# Happy Birthday, Mike Kellogg!!!



## AngelEyes

*Happy Birthday, Mike!*​ 



*Thanks for keeping this site here for all of us to enjoy.*​ 
*May your cake be chocolate.*​ 
*Your ice cream French vanilla.*​ 
*Your drink a Merlot.*​ 
*And your presents filled with best wishes **from all of us here.*​ 

*AngelEyes*​ 


_Feel free to edit me if I got any of these wrong..._​


----------



## romarsan

Felicidades Mike K.

Disfruta de tu día.

Un regalito.


----------



## Nanon

Otro regalito (v. el post de AngelEyes) .
¡Felicidades!


----------



## chamyto

¡ Felicidades !


----------



## Calambur

¡Felicidades, Mike! Te envío un saludo tanguero desde de la Reina del Plata.


----------



## Milton Sand

Well, Mr. Kellogg... Now's your turn!
I hope you had a great day yesterday. Anyway...
*¡Happy birthdaymonth to you!*

That means you should celebrate all month long.


----------



## SDLX Master

Happy birthday, Mike. Hope you had a great one!


----------



## XPditif

Many happy returns Mike!


----------



## danalto

I'm late! Or maybe, early for next year! Thank you, MK! And happy belated B/Day|


----------



## mkellogg

Darn it.  I'm obviously not doing a good enough job hiding my personal details online!

Thank you, AngelEyes, and thank you all.   We will soon become old friends.

Mike

PS. In the future, somebody needs to shoot me a PM when there is a thread in this forum (or just about any forum outside of C&S) that I should see.


----------



## Vanda

Yes, you did a darn job hiding it from me! Droga! 

So, as a penalty I've brought you another regalo: 

you deserve it!​


----------

